# Thursday- Saturday Catawba



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Weather looks pretty rough especially Friday and Saturday. Was going to try to hide around the islands..Does anyone else plan on getting out? Tomorrow looks good still but won't be there until til evening. I'll be on 79 just call for Ed. Pm me for my phone #


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Eman89so said:


> Weather looks pretty rough especially Friday and Saturday. Was going to try to hide around the islands..Does anyone else plan on getting out? Tomorrow looks good still but won't be there until til evening. I'll be on 79 just call for Ed. Pm me for my phone #


I'm planning on launching from Catawba State Park Sunday morning as of now. Keeping an eye on the weather though. I'll be on 79 happy to work with you. Fishaholic. I'll be in a 18' center console. ANGRY FLOATER custom wrap. Can't miss me


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Saturday looks like it could go either way. Some reports say 1 to 3 building to 4+. Windfinder shows hardly any wind. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We're looking at Thur. but nothing firm yet.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Now Saturday is looking better than Sunday. Weather.com is so back and forth. Just curious, what do yall use for weather forecasts that's the most accurate?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I use the port clinton accuweather forecast and iwindsurf but it has changed every day this week for the upcoming weekend so far.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Iwind ... windcast... windfinder... noaa.. look at them all


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

SATURDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST 10 TO
20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS...THEN RAIN SHOWERS LIKELY
WITH A CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET BUILDING TO
4 TO 6 FEET.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Funny thing is, my dad is a supervisor for the National Weather Service for the people that work on the doppler radar lol. He always tells me, IT'S AN EDUCATED GUESS! NOTHING MORE! lol I guess it will be a game day decision... I'd hate to drive 1 1/2 hours and have to turn around and come back home. A little light rain here and there is OK but I don't want to get soaked out there but I'm hell bent on getting the boat out. UGH!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm 4 hours ... I'm still going can always fish somewhere


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Eman89so said:


> I'm 4 hours ... I'm still going can always fish somewhere


Haha I'm going a bit crazy staring at my boat in the garage but getting soaked in cold rain is no fun


----------



## whiteyes (Jan 26, 2015)

We'll be out Friday threw Sunday. I think we r staying at Maggie east. Haven't decided were we'll start fishing. Our boat will say old squaw on it and we'll have radio on channel 79. Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

I will be going out of turtle creek Saturday and Sunday weather permitting. Hope to figure something out.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Need this mud to clear up a little more !


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think by the weekend we should be okay but who knows what the heck the weather's going to do... I'm doing my best to be patient. At this point, I just want to get on the water!!!


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

I will be going out Saturday Sunday and Monday, probably Huron or Catawba. My brother and nephew are coming from Illinois to fish for trophy walleye.
NOAA hourly forecast shows good fishing windows for Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Monday. *Sunday has T-storms not good!* Bring raincoats Saturday and Monday.

Just one more site to look at:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...=all&unit=0&dd=&bw=&BackDay.x=12&BackDay.y=11


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

WELL IM HEADING UP SATURDAY SOMETIME STAYIN THRU TUESDAY GOING TO FISH HARD CATAWBA OR FENWICK NOT SURE WHERE BUT MORE THAN LIKELY OUTTA FENWICK MY CAMPER IS THERE. 614-348-8769 TONY


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I think by the weekend we should be okay but who knows what the heck the weather's going to do... I'm doing my best to be patient. At this point, I just want to get on the water!!!


Have you seen today's satelite pictures yet. Unbelievable how muddy the western basin is today. I hope too for an improvement this weekend but been hoping that for about 3 weeks now. Fish being caught but its definetly been a challenge lately. Still good to get out regardless.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah , I was hoping for the best but expecting the worst 
Well, it looks pretty bad west again . Hopefully she settles down a little and we quit getting hard N blows every 5 days


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Like you said.. gonna be good to get the cobwebs off. I'm just happy to be out


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Is there a chance that Fremont or maumee would be a better option since things are so messed up I have a place beside Bessie but it's 3 hr drive and I haven't been up yet to open my boat up. But everything I read seems like I should just go try the river and leave my boat covered for another week or so


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't see any North winds for the next few days so fingers crossed! My plan is to be at Catawba State Park at day break and give it all I got till I get soaked. This is my first launch with this boat. I'll have 1, maybe 2 others with me but my question is... I know I'm not the only one gnawin' at the bit to get out and even though the weather will be sub par, I'm sure Catawba will be a zoo. Any other public launches close by that won't be as crowded?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Mazurik's, it's a state launch, google it.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Fenwick wild wings Magee east Cooley canal portage river there are multiple ones launch do some home work and you can get a better idea what one you want to launch at


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Bring the rain gear lol


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I know what location I want to initially fish, I was curious if anyone could chime in on which ramps may be less crowded or it's a crap shoot and they'll all be loaded lol


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

If you launch out of catawba and run into boat issues I can help you out ...


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

Midway Marina on 53 has a public launch as well, next to the Shell Station.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

A lot depends on the posted fishing reports on which ramps will become a zoo. All it would take is a couple limit reports from today and that area ramp will be swamped this weekend. Could be Mazurick, Catawba, Huron or Davis Bessie area. This is not a rant but a true observation by being local, the last few years especially. So with the current reports I do not expect Catawba to be overwhelmed with boats this weekend.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Plenty of clean green water north of Huron yesterday see: https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/m...sub&image=a1.17081.1830.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Nothing but mud west ;-(


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Its a lot better than yesterday from what i saw.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Satelite is looking better today. Come on South winds and warmer nights.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I SEE SOME GREEN!!!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Lakes calm but boy is it muddy


----------



## Mike orawiec (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't be fooled by the satellite view cause it looks like there's more fishable water then there really is. Water color had been changing crazy lately!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone out today get a water temp ?


----------



## Mike orawiec (Feb 26, 2012)

35.6 at NW Kellys


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike orawiec said:


> 35.6 at NW Kellys


40 in the maumee !! we are getting there!!!!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The water temperature got warmer in February (37-38) at one point then it has so far in March. And the fishing was much much better.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Catawba is a mess


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Is Iwindsurf right today ? Calling for 10-20, gusting to 30.? Is she bumpy ?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes...Whitecaps coming into catawba launch. Will be stirring some mud around today.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Winds are out of the South though. It really is that bad with South winds??? Doesn't make sense to me. I know a 20mph wind is what it is but white caps near shore on a south wind doesn't sound right. Cleveland has 2' or less outside my office


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I was just there and saw the whitecaps and waves breaking spray on the pier. Its S/SW with not a single boat out of catawba. It may not make it more muddy but could move the mud around today.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Winds are out of the South though. It really is that bad with South winds??? Doesn't make sense to me. I know a 20mph wind is what it is but white caps near shore on a south wind doesn't sound right. Cleveland has 2' or less outside my office


Theres quite a bit of open water to the S/SW of Catawba state park


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

Windytv show wind out of SW at 17 mph. Wind had a good distance 5 mile to crate waves.
www.windytv.com/?41.617,-81.939,9


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Winds are out of the South though. It really is that bad with South winds??? Doesn't make sense to me. I know a 20mph wind is what it is but white caps near shore on a south wind doesn't sound right. Cleveland has 2' or less outside my office


Keep in mind that Cleveland is on the south shore and faces North, however Catawba state park ramp is on a North shore and faces south into the south wind. I know that it sounds strange that we have a south facing ramp but look at the map or better yet Google earth and you will see what I am talking about. A better option today would be the public docks in West harbor this would give a protected launch and exit from the harbor to the open lake.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm planning on fishing tomorrow. NOAA near shore forecast says 2' or less for tomorrow. Thoughts??? I'm an hour and a half drive away so I don't want to burn the gas if there's 4' ers out there. If it's muddy, I'll change my tactics


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gonna switch to northeast around 2 pm. Im gonna hit it early.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm in lorain this morning and it is more of a West -SW wind over here. There's a big flag outside the hospital that is straight out so I would estimate solid 15-20mph gusts here.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes more west sw. Catawba to me is not launchable.. the waves were breaking over the docks at 11. We called it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Wize choice. I'd wait til water temp is in the 40's. Cold fish don't attack-chase the bait. IMO a limit of four fish, I am going to bring home the ones I want, not settle for.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

From my understanding the weather guys got it wrong again today. My buddy who lives up there just called a said it's blowing like all get out. Oh well, there's always next weekend. I will be heading up to put the boat in tomorrow, but not much more.


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

Well- we were able to hit Toussaint reef from 10:00-11:00. Picked 2 fish (21",25")

Both fish came on T20, 1 on Marvin. 1 on Perchase...while trolling 1.2 with the northeast winds.

My 7 yr old son wanted to jig before the heavy north winds rolled in- so we headed to "K Can" on on way in. We didn't pick any in 30 minutes-

Headed in as winds picked up.

There were about 2 other boats just north of Niagra reef (where I wanted to go)...but they only pulled 1 between them.

All other boats were jigging for em around Locust, K Can, etc.
Most guys struggled.

Small craft advisory out from now-10:00am on Sunday. Then it is supposed to lay down a little after 10.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We ventured out of East Harbor this morning. Got to first area and couldn't get all of the rods set and fired two right away. Dropped the first and picked the second one that was 26." We worked the area pulling 3/6 then it started blowing...HARD! Ducked behind South Bass and started searching but didn't see that great of marks so we never set a line. Went to west side of Catawba and just didn't see that great of water in close out of the wind so we called it. It was around 2. Bandits unassisted 115 & 65' were two best leads. Popsicle, Green perch and Leroy custom were best at 1.1. No big ones today...all 24-26." Wish the wind would have cooperated. They were there and hungry!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

See what mid week brings


----------



## Marcher (Apr 23, 2015)

What was the water temp today?


----------



## bigrich (May 10, 2011)

Put in at Mazuriks this morning. Set lines at 7:45 north of light house 37 fow. Went 4/6 on P10s 25/25 2oz and Bandits 65-85 unassisted. Water temp was 36.7. Got tired of fighting the wind,waves and headed in at 12:30.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

bigrich said:


> Put in at Mazuriks this morning. Set lines at 7:45 north of light house 37 fow. Went 4/6 on P10s 25/25 2oz and Bandits 65-85 unassisted. Water temp was 36.7. Got tired of fighting the wind,waves and headed in at 12:30.


Great effort big rich, sounds better than most. That wind change out of the north had to be brutal.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I ended up not forcing it on my first trip, and went to mosquito for a test run. Glad I did. Not only cuz of the wind but I had to figure out the boat and the gear shifter for my big outboard is stuck. The 9.9, I pilot and everything else worked great and the big motor starts great. Just need to get that gear shifter in stuck and I'm ready


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

North wind next 4 days


----------



## gravy10 (Mar 18, 2015)

[QUOTE="Eman89so, post: 2298705, SW. Monday


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Til 5pm. Then NE


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes 4 straight days of a decent north and east winds. That should really help the water clarity out, especially for next weekend if wind forecast holds true.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

island troller said:


> Yes 4 straight days of a decent north and east winds. That should really help the water clarity out, especially for next weekend if wind forecast holds true.


I'm ready to have a chat with mother nature....


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I see good fishing 2 weeks away still


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope good fishing starts this weekend because I won't be able to be out there.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

North winds now til Saturday . Another weekend mess


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

lets hope it dont blow too hard, wind predictors saturday thru monday looks good.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

2 to 4 ... 3 to 6 ....


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't know how much rain came down up North, but I'm in the Canton area and we got hit pretty good overnight...certainly didn't need more mud out there. Coffee anyone?!?!


----------



## rsdemko (Mar 5, 2015)

BibbsTaxidermy said:


> I'm ready to have a chat with mother nature....


must be that certain time of the month for her!!! LOL


----------

